# My DA Died. Lasted all of two months



## Envy (Apr 3, 2013)

Yesterday the DA started to Spin down and then spin up again then cut out.

Its did this a few times on various speeds. Its now completely dead.

Its a kestrel Das 6 500w.

Right in the middle of detailing a friends car.

Bought it on the 10th April 2013.

Used a few times but thought it would last longer than that.

Some have said it could be the brushes so I have ordered some more until I hear what the supplier is going to do under warranty.

Anyone else had this problem?

Thanks


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Brushes should last a while. 

I got a spare set in my factory packed box. Sure you haven't too?


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Apparently the cables can get a bit mangled and become disconnected. Read some bits about them becoming erratic on speed and then dying. Might be worth checking those?


----------



## Envy (Apr 3, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Brushes should last a while.
> 
> I got a spare set in my factory packed box. Sure you haven't too?


Hi there. Nope none spare I'm afraid. I had a good look yesterday. The deal I got was with a 6 inch backing plate (as an extra) I have since seen deals with extra brushes instead.



Ryanjdover said:


> Apparently the cables can get a bit mangled and become disconnected. Read some bits about them becoming erratic on speed and then dying. Might be worth checking those?


Many thanks for that. I will go home tonight and have a look


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

It sounds like the cable


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah the cables aren't connected with the best connectors. Not that I know anything about Electrics but mate that changed my cable said they were sh*ite.


----------



## Envy (Apr 3, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> It sounds like the cable





rayner said:


> Yeah the cables aren't connected with the best connectors. Not that I know anything about Electrics but mate that changed my cable said they were sh*ite.


Thanks guys. Always good to know. So the build quality is sometimes suspect then.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Envy said:


> Thanks guys. Always good to know. So the build quality is sometimes suspect then.


I don't know overall but the connectors are plus on mine the plastic housing around the head moves around a bit. Not 100% happy with mine tbh, it does the jib but I'm not expecting much mire than a year or 2. Oh and the 'on' button doesn't lock on anymore...

So yeah a bit suspect lol


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I had exactly the same a couple of weeks ago.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=309290

Tried the bushes. No difference.

It ended up being a fracture in the cable.

Take the wire out and remove a couple of inches.


----------



## Envy (Apr 3, 2013)

iPlod999 said:


> I had exactly the same a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=309290
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for that mate.

I have a ten meter heavy duty extension lead that's of great quality.

If it is the cable I may just replace it with that.

Unless that's a big mistake. I'm sure someone will let me know or not 

I assume also that if I open it that's the warranty voided.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the DAS-6 PRO well over a year now with no issues at all? Weird.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Envy said:


> Thanks very much for that mate.
> 
> I have a ten meter heavy duty extension lead that's of great quality.
> 
> ...


I would imagine the warranty would be gone if you had.

It's not good when things break, but that's what the warranty is for.

If you bought it from an online store, they are liable for the postage costs under the distance sellers regulations.


----------



## Envy (Apr 3, 2013)

JakeWhite said:


> I have the DAS-6 PRO well over a year now with no issues at all? Weird.


Some of my friends have the pro version which have worked well for them. Maybe they are just made that bit better.



Kerr said:


> I would imagine the warranty would be gone if you had.
> 
> It's not good when things break, but that's what the warranty is for.
> 
> If you bought it from an online store, they are liable for the postage costs under the distance sellers regulations.


I figured that would be the case. Good to know about the postage regs though.

I bought it off ebay from a well known seller.

I emailed them this morning but I have yet to have had a reply.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Envy said:


> Thanks very much for that mate.
> 
> I have a ten meter heavy duty extension lead that's of great quality.
> 
> ...


Ive got a 10m cable on mine now. Its sooooo much better but you have got to remember where it all is though, haven't tripped over it yet though.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't have a go at repairing it yourself just yet,let the seller deal with it under the warranty
My Porter cable did the same thing after 2 years of use,it was the cable where it enters the body


----------



## masterpartha (Jun 8, 2013)

A different machine but this tutorial might help in getting the cord changed 

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/showthread.php?t=42550


----------



## Envy (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi and thanks all for the advice.

I could not leave it alone as it was bugging the hell out of me. I never thought I would feel so disjointed without having my favourite tool working,

So (yep I know I have in-validated the warranty) I made a crude tester to find the problem.

I have tons of leds and a tester as that what im known for on other forums so I put it to use.

Once apart I found a crease in the power cable right at the end of the protective sleeve. This power cable is not the strongest. Cheap to be honest.

You will see that's where the problem is.

I will put it back together and you would not tell its been opened so I will see what the sellers says when they get back to me. In the mentime I know where the problem is and its an easy fix. I dont want to send it back for repair and wait.






Thanks again all for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

You may want to delete that last post in that case chap


----------



## Envy (Apr 3, 2013)

I know what you mean but im going to leave it up here for info for others.

Worst case is I buy another one and know what to expect and keep the other in case of emergencies


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How do you corrected it?


----------



## Envy (Apr 3, 2013)

sm81 said:


> How do you corrected it?


I will put a new cable on basically. There are two crimped connections going to the live and neg on the DA. Unscrew them first. Make a not of what goes where.

There are two screws and a plastic clip which are clamping the power cord a bit further back which you need to unscrew too. Then remove the cable. Just like you would on a household plug.

After that just do the reverse with a freshly made up cable.

Just an update. The seller phoned me this morning and I now have a new Cable on its way which they are happy for me to fit. They said they spoke to Kestrel and they said they had a bad batch of cables which fractured inside right at the base of the protective sleeve. Exactly the same problem as on mine.

Once it comes I will put up some pics of it and where the connections go.

Hope that helps


----------



## Envy (Apr 3, 2013)

I put a new cable on and the da works like a dream again.

Will post some pics up soon. Im a bit floored with chicken pox at the moment. Wish I had this when I was a kid. Its not nice at all.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Envy said:


> I put a new cable on and the da works like a dream again.
> 
> Will post some pics up soon. Im a bit floored with chicken pox at the moment. Wish I had this when I was a kid. Its not nice at all.


Glad it worked out mate. I've had the same with powertools at work.
I had chicken pox a couple of years ago too, caught it off my son, i thought i'd had it as a kid, probably measles ? I know how you feel though, proper irritating.
Get some calamine lotion, if you haven't already :thumb:


----------

